# Pronunciation: 坊



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently talking to a Chinese friend about the pronunciation of the character 坊 in Mandarin.
For example, in the words:「磨坊」、「工作坊」、「染坊」

Are there any regional variations in the pronunciation of this character? Do many of you pronunce it fǎng? (also, the dictionary mentions fáng and fāng)
Also, do more than one of these pronunciations sound correct to you? (I'm interested in common usage and the standard)

Thanks!


----------



## Skatinginbc

yuechu said:


> Do many of you pronunce it fǎng?


I do.  I say 染2坊3 and 酒2坊3 (cf. 染3房2, 酒3房2).

藥方1: prescription
藥房2: pharmacy, drugstore (配藥、零售藥劑的商鋪)
藥坊3: apothecary shop (製藥、加工處理藥材、批發藥品的工作場所)

老北京的便宜坊3.


----------



## yuechu

OK! Thanks, Skatinginbc!
Those are very useful words to know (especially with such a little difference in pronunciation!).


----------



## SimonTsai

The official pronunciation is the first tone but, in reality, many people do pronounce it with the third.

I am unsure of which one of these two I am more inclined to. I guess that I tend to be standard but I may be wrong. (I don't have the idiosyncrasy to count how many times I pronounce it with the first and how many times I pronounce it with the third.)


----------



## tinsh

街坊(fāng, fang) means 邻居, neighborhood. Most of the time, you will hear 街坊(fang).
酒坊(fáng), 粉坊(fáng) or 油坊(fáng) is the place (usually a workshop) where to produce wine, vermicelli or oil.
For example, 我爸爸在酒坊工作。
I have never heard the pronunciation of fâng and it must be wrong and not natural.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, SimonTsai and tinsh!

Do you mind if I ask what region you live in (or are from), Tinsh? I think there might be some regional differences in pronunciation for some of these words!


----------



## tinsh

Northeast, where is the most important source of standard mandarin.


----------



## yuechu

Oh, ok. Great! Thanks!


----------



## SuperXW

SimonTsai said:


> The official pronunciation is the first tone but, in reality, many people do pronounce it with the third.


Agree. 
The official pronunciation fang2 is confusing because people cannot distinguish it from 房.



tinsh said:


> I have never heard the pronunciation of fâng and it must be wrong and not natural.


You mean fang3? I heard it much much often than fang2.


----------



## Skatinginbc

佛寺 (e.g., 南京惠濟寺) 的「净身坊」是做功課（齋戒沐浴抄經誦佛）的場所。讀成血腥的「净身房2」(閹割室) 只怕會髒了佛祖的耳朵。


----------



## yuechu

I was recently looking at the character names (in an article) for the Japanese animated film "Spirited Away". One of the character's names is 坊. How would you pronounce it as someone's name?

Thanks!


----------



## T.D

Technically, it's fang1 when in the sense of <stele>, <road/alley/lane>, or <street market/neighbourhood>.  And it's fang2 when in the sense of <workshop> or <defend>. 

But in real life, many people, including myself, pronounce it as fang3 and I can't really explain...


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, T.D! 

For a person's name, do you think "defend" might be the corresponding meaning? (making the pronunciation fáng or fǎng?)


----------



## Flaminius

In Japanese, 坊 (bō; high, then low pitch) is an old-fashioned word for "little boy."  Someone need to check the Chinese version of the film, but Wikipedia says the character has got a translated name, 坊寶寶.


----------



## T.D

yuechu said:


> Thanks, T.D!
> 
> For a person's name, do you think "defend" might be the corresponding meaning? (making the pronunciation fáng or fǎng?)


I don't think so. 坊 as <defend> is quite archaic and rarely seen. I can't recall any name I know has this character. 

In fact, 坊 in Japanese has more meanings, such as young boy or monk. You'd better take this question to the Japanese forum for a clearer answer.


----------



## yuechu

Thank you all for your replies! 



Flaminius said:


> Wikipedia says the character has got a translated name, 坊寶寶.


Would this be pronounced fāngbǎobao or fāngbǎobǎo? (or fāngbǎobáo?)


----------



## Flaminius

Sorry, I just read it up.  I think I should let someone else to actually watch the movie.


----------



## yuechu

Oh, ok! No problem!

I think that all three of these pronunciations might be heard, depending on the speaker. (fāngbǎobao, fāngbǎobǎo or fāngbǎobáo) Would you agree?
(I mean if someone saw it written, not necessarily in the movie)


----------

